# Woman says demons chased her from home



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:devil:

http://www.krgv.com/content/news/st...sed-Her-From-Home/iZfeLnHP8kqCkv9RsViBsQ.cspx


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Do real demons ever actually tell anyone they're demonic?


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

I have reviewed this case based on the information given in the Article.
As both a Psychic and a Paranormal Investigator, there are NO demons, irregardless of what a Spirit Entity may claim or even a living person may also claim.
This family should look at setting their boundaries, taking back their home, standing up to whatever is there.
The Child Spirit here, in this case, wants help to cross over.
I can do this myself, as I do distance clearings.
Usually, Spirits who want help, will act out or act "bad" to get the attention and to attempt to get the help that they need.
In this case, this is the feeling that I get.
This Spirit Entity is Not "demonic," but has an attitude problem that needs adjustment and correction.
Until they get to the bottom of that Spirit's attitude, this problem will likely worsten.
I will do what I can to clear that Property and to make certain this does not happen.
As well, the rest of the Activity may be caused by a Vortex or an "Energy Portal," which will need to be closed to remedy the rest of the problem.
I will see what I can also do to close that and to have the Property duly blessed and cleared.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

please tell her I'm sorry and it won't happen again


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

There. the job is done.
I cleansed out the Negative Energies from that property.
It is now safe for residents to return.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Couldn't leave it at that....I just UNcleaned it. Couldn't find any negative energy, so I just threw a party and left it messy. 

j/k, of course.


----------



## Voices in my Head (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dr. M, we just had a bunch of homeless negative energy move in, they said you left their old place too messy.


----------

